# When you need another tool



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*And you don't know the size. **Print this and put it in your toolbox or hang it on the shop wall ...*

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/8e/22/dd/8e22ddbaa1d9063076a872a6ff793b7a--chart-tool-garage-workshop.jpg


----------

